# Ordner bsw Dateien auf Webserver mit passwort verschlüsseln



## free123 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo alle zusammmen

Ich habe eine Frage undzwar würde ich gerne die Ordner mit den dazugehörigen Dateien auf dem Webserver mit einem Passwort verschlüsseln so dass sich der Ordner mit einer Authentifizierung innerhalb des Root Verzeichnisses aufruft jedoch nicht mit http://www.
die User sollen auf die Webseite gelangen ohne Passwort. Es geht mehr um das Netzwerk.
Die jetzigen Dateien befinden sich im Verzeichnis /var/www/html * wie ist es möglich, denn ordner mit einem Passwort zu schützen ?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten....


----------



## Navy (16. Oktober 2007)

Ähhh... warum verschlüsseln? Du passt einfach die Verzeichnissrechte an. Mach mal ein "chmod -R 750 /var/www/html". Damit hat nur der Besitzer Schreibrechte, nur Gruppe und Besitzer Lese und Ausführrechte und der Rest kommt nicht ins Verzeichnis.
Ggf. das Verzeichnis natürlich noch mit chown anpassen.


----------

